# weight gain



## nanny6 (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone else with confirmed Graves experienced weight gain rather than weight loss?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I gain weight regardless of being Graves'. But I don't blame it on my thyroid. Its just the way it is. Got to go got to rush


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the opposite issue, dropped 20 lbs and it is coming back on far too slow. Been on Methimazole @40mg/day for 8 weeks, blood tests are now in the normal high range but I have only gained back 4 lbs.
Guess it takes time, came off quicker than it is going back on by far.
________
Kawasaki ZX900F


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nanny6 said:


> Has anyone else with confirmed Graves experienced weight gain rather than weight loss?


Hi there,Nanny!! You bettcha'! No matter what I did, I gained weight and I was very very hyper. Very hyperthyroid!!!

How about you? I did find that staying on the Atkins diet helped to keep me stable but I could not lose an ounce that I gained at that time.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I lost weight before treatment. That is what brought me to the doctors after many months of nagging from my sister. So by that time I was a skeleton. I was so relieved it was Graves' after I found out exactly what Graves' was. I thought I had and was dying from cancer. After thyroid treatment my weight issues are back to normal. I gain if I don't watch what I eat and I lose when my mind is made up to do so, through what ever means. Weight control is a big issues because I am a big eater all my life and I am hungry all the time. I also go over board with the weight loss to unhealthy weight.

I'm hungry:eek:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't lose weight with active Graves at all but I could eat whatever I wanted and not gain.

Once ATD's were given I gained 5lbs


----------



## Piflay (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm in the weight gain boat with you. Before my DX and treatments I was gaining weight while following the WW program. It wasn't until I went to the dr. to ask about the tremors I was having and to verify that I was in OK condition to do Adkins with my fiancé that I lost any weight.

Within two weeks of DX I started on methaimazole and was *lucky* enough to continue losing weight following the Atkins program. I was able to lose ~25 lbs by the end of two months. I thought I had just hit a plateau but then by Christmas (~ 6 months from starting treatment) I put every pound back on. :sad0049:

Unfortunately I was not in the severe weight loss group so the weight that I've gained has made my progress very difficult to handle mentally. I've been to a nutrionist who pretty much said nothing of assistance ("Eat 1200-1400 calories a day" which I was already doing for the two months prior to meeting with her) I've since met with a naturopath who's completely changing my eating times and foods and so far maybe 7 lbs over the last two going on three months.

All my Endo would say about the weight gain was: "Maybe some of your other medications are causing the extra weight" - All I'm on is Allegra for allergies and birth control.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piflay said:


> I'm in the weight gain boat with you. Before my DX and treatments I was gaining weight while following the WW program. It wasn't until I went to the dr. to ask about the tremors I was having and to verify that I was in OK condition to do Adkins with my fiancé that I lost any weight.
> 
> Within two weeks of DX I started on methaimazole and was *lucky* enough to continue losing weight following the Atkins program. I was able to lose ~25 lbs by the end of two months. I thought I had just hit a plateau but then by Christmas (~ 6 months from starting treatment) I put every pound back on. :sad0049:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!! Are you still on Methimazole? I eventually had RAI and the most I can lose is 1/4 lb. a week and that is w/ the Atkin's Diet (strict, very strict) and working out hard.

What is the good news? I can lose 1/4 lb. a week. That is better than nothing, right? It took me a long time to lose 50 lbs. but I did it and have maintained my weight ever since by proper diet and continued exercise and I do mean a lot of exercise. LOL!!


----------



## Piflay (Mar 12, 2010)

So I've was on the Methimazole 10 mg a day for about 4 months, then after talking through with my PCP and another Dr, I went off to see if I could stop gaining weight and feeling like poop.

Good news - I felt better than I had in the last 4 months within DAYS! No more lethargy, depression, lack of focus and the ability to be creative again! (Graphic Designer - Kinda need that!!!)
Ok news - I stopped gaining weight, but I wasn't losing it either.
Other Ok news - My wedding dress came in and it was tight, but they can make it work with no major alterations (Wedding in July) arty0049:

Went 4 weeks without and got my labs redone as normally scheduled, went from TSH of 0.52 to my draw on 3/11 showing TSH of .45

3/22 started seeing a Naturopath that did a full panel of blood tests. Results came back:
Reverse T3 289 (Range 135-275)
Free T3 3.10 (Range 2.80-3.70)
Free T4 1.12 (Range 1.20-1.55)
TSH .38 ( Range .50-1.50)

She also tested the below and told me it had to do with Hashimotos?!?
TPO Antibody 1500 (Range 0.00-60.00)
Anti-TG Antibody 62 (Range 0.00-60.00)

Asked my endo about the Hashi's, his response was Naturopaths test crazy things and don't know what they're talking about.

After the follow up with results from the naturopath, she started me on a Metabolic Detox where I pretty much cut out everything except rice, lean protein, and veggies (slowly adding back in to test for allergies). Brkfast, Lunch, Dinner and a mid morning snack (usually all consumed while at work or on the way there) and then a protein shake to be had no more than 12 hrs after I wake up. I know I've lost about 5-8 lbs, Fiance has noticed it more than I have.

Bad News: my most recent blood draws on 4/29 show:
Free T4 1.01 (Range 0.71-1.85)
TSH .19 (Range 0.50-6.00)

Endo wants me to up my Methimazole to 15 mg a day (He's the only one not in the loop that I'm not taking them at all because honestly, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't hear me if I told him :sad0049

Went to my PCP this week for a referral to the University of Washington Endocrinology Dept to get a 2nd opinion.

Andros - How many rounds of RAI did you have to do? I've read lots of good and bad reviews and am concerned about impacts of success and failure. Not to mention, as much as I'm trying to learn to live with having Graves, I do want to progress my life forward, have kids, have fun again, but I know there's a big wait between completing RAI and being able to start trying for little ones.

Sorry for such a long message, been bottling this stress up for a while now. :sad0007:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piflay said:


> So I've was on the Methimazole 10 mg a day for about 4 months, then after talking through with my PCP and another Dr, I went off to see if I could stop gaining weight and feeling like poop.
> 
> Good news - I felt better than I had in the last 4 months within DAYS! No more lethargy, depression, lack of focus and the ability to be creative again! (Graphic Designer - Kinda need that!!!)
> Ok news - I stopped gaining weight, but I wasn't losing it either.
> ...


High titers of TPO are "suggestive" of Hashimoto's meaning that high titers are often found in Hashimoto's patients. That said, FNA (fine needle aspiration) of a nodule should be sent to pathology and if certain Hurthle cells are found that are indigenous to Hashimoto's, then it is deemed that patient has Hashimoto's. As far as I know, any other approach to this diagnosis is at best, a practiced guess. There is a lot to be said for clinical experience. But if you really want to know, FNA is the way to go. So..............in summation, your Naturopath is correct. High titers of TPO do in fact imply Hashi's.

You know w/RAI, they have to be so careful of the dose so as to not cause harm. If the thyroid gland is really dense, it is resistant and that is what happened to me. I was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay gone when I was diagnosed so that nasty gland had plenty of time to grow and do the nasty. So, yes...........I had RAI 3 times. I did not realize I could have had surgery. No one told me and I did have a thyroid storm from which I almost died so the big rush was on. I was in agreement w/ that at the time. In retrospect, I could not have had surgery right away because of thyrotoxicosis and as it was, I did "dump" after each RAI. This was not pleasant.

A year or more before conceiving is a good idea.

Just be careful what you are doing because Graves' can be life-threatening.


----------

